# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Access > سوال: منوسازی در اکسس 2010

## fatimaya69

سلام دوستان محترم

همون طور که می دونید منوسازی در اکسس 2003 با استفاده از ماکروها انجام میشه که تو همین فوروم راجع بهش مفصل توضیح داده شده،
اما همین کار تو اکسس 2010 با استفاده از کدنویسی انجام میشه که من مطلبی در موردش تو فوروم پیدا نکردم..

دوستان محترم لطفا راهنمایی کنید!!!

----------


## mosaArabi

دوست گرامی
در تصویر ضمیمه توضیح داده شد

----------


## fatimaya69

دوست عزیز ممنون از راهنماییتون
من راهکار شما را اجرا کردم اما به نتیجه نرسیدم!
Publication1.jpg

سوالم رو بهتره این طور اصلاح کنم، من رو یه برنامه فروش کار میکنم که توسط شخص دیگه ای ویرایش شده و یه سری منو از قبل ساخته شده...
حالا من چند تا فرم به این دیتابیس اضافه کردم که میخوام کاربران هم دسترسی داشته باشند و به منوی Add ins اضافه بشه

ممنون اگر راهنماییم کنید.

----------


## mosaArabi

دوست گرامی
شما نمونه را بذار  اسم فرم ها را هم بگو تا بهتر کمکت کنیم

----------


## mosaArabi

در این خصوص هم شما میتوانی از قسمت Chooes اسم فرم ها را اتخاب کنی و در قسمت منو جدید درک کن

----------


## fatimaya69

> در این خصوص هم شما میتوانی از قسمت Chooes اسم فرم ها را اتخاب کنی و در قسمت منو جدید درک کن


دوست گرامی میشه لطفا بیشتر توضیح بدین
من نمیتونم نمونه رو سایت قرار بدم

----------


## mosaArabi

با سلام
ببخشید که دیر پاسخ میدم
http://uplod.ir/gnntriqqx084/Section...zation.rar.htm
از فایل تصویری زیر کمک بگیر

----------


## ahmadrezaahmad

فایل منقضی شده میشه باز آپلود کنید!!!!

----------


## fatimaya69

سلام دوست گرامي

من راهي كه انتخاب كردم اين بود كه منوهام رو تو اكسس 2003 ساختم و سپس ازشون استفاده كردم
به نظرم اين ساده ترين و زودبازده ترين راهه.... :چشمک:

----------


## حمیدشیر

منو سازی تو اکسس 2007چطوری میشه انجام داد؟

----------


## mohammadsaleh

به نظرم وقت خودتون براي اينجور منوها تلف نكنيد. بريد سراغ كامندبار شركت  codejoke  كه هم راست به چپ رو پشتيباني مي كنه و هم ميشه با اون ريبونهاي  زيبا ساخت

----------


## nazanin_90

> به نظرم وقت خودتون براي اينجور منوها تلف نكنيد. بريد سراغ كامندبار شركت  codejoke  كه هم راست به چپ رو پشتيباني مي كنه و هم ميشه با اون ريبونهاي  زيبا ساخت


سلام جناب mohammadsaleh 
من با کامپوننت کمند بار کودجک در وی بی و اکسس کار کرده ام و همونطور که شما اشاره کرده اید راست به چپ را هم پشتیبانی می کند و لی در اکسس آیکون ها در منوی پائین افتادنی در سمت چپ قرار می گیرد . در حالی که در تصویری که شما قرار داده اید در منوی فوق آیکون ها در سمت راست قرار دارند . آیا این تصویر  محیط اکسس است ؟ در صورت جواب مثبت ممکن است بپرسم چگونه باید آن را راست چین کنم؟
با تشکر

----------


## mohammadsaleh

بله اكسس است. من الان جايي كه هستم نمونه دم دستم نيست . بعدا برات ارسال مي كنم.

----------


## nazanin_90

> بله اكسس است. من الان جايي كه هستم نمونه دم دستم نيست . بعدا برات ارسال مي كنم.


سلام
چی شد بزرگوار !
پیغام خصوصی هم برات فرستادم

----------


## mohammadsaleh

چشم .  متاسفانه نمونه اي كه دارم منزل هست و من مدتي است نتونستم به سيستمم مراجعه كنم. انشاءاله تا اخر هفته تقديم ميكنم

----------


## rero.639

سلام و درود به آقای صالح
اون میشه یه نمونه از مدل عکسی که فرستادین رو آپ کنین؟ :تشویق:

----------


## mohammadsaleh

حجمش حدود سه مگ هست ايميل بفرستيد براتون بفرستم
با كامندديزاينر كافيست منوي كه بخشي از ان اماده است ويرايش كنيد. اونوقت مي بينيد بدون هيچ دردسري يك منوي خيلي زيبا داريد.

----------


## nazanin_90

> چشم .  متاسفانه نمونه اي كه دارم منزل هست و من مدتي است نتونستم به سيستمم مراجعه كنم. انشاءاله تا اخر هفته تقديم ميكنم





> حجمش حدود سه مگ هست ايميل بفرستيد براتون بفرستم
> با كامندديزاينر كافيست منوي كه بخشي از ان اماده است ويرايش كنيد. اونوقت مي بينيد بدون هيچ دردسري يك منوي خيلي زيبا داريد.


سلام 
فکر کنم آقای محمد صالح برای مراجعه مجدد به سیستمشان رفتند تا پایان هفته دیگر
چون دیروز بعد از آخرین حضورش در تالار ایمیل دادیم ولی ظاهراً .....

----------


## rero.639

درود آقای صالح 
من تنها مشکلی که دارم برنامه vb اصلا بلد نیستم و از کدنویسیش چیزی متوجه نمیشم. غیر از اون در در اکسس خیلی کار کردم و مشکلی که دارم اینه که نیدونم چطور باید منو سازی کنم البته مدلهای مختلفی داره اما اونی که کاربردی و راحت تره رو اگه امکان داره فایلش رو بفرستین
همینطور اگه امکان داره یه بانک اکسس سمپل شده و بیس بفرستین که بشه یوزر کاربری براش تعریف کرد و منوبار داشته باشه
با سپاس
reza.r639@gmail.com :خجالت:

----------


## mohammadsaleh

نمونه به ايميل دوستاني كه خواسته بودند ارسال شد

----------


## rero.639

سلام بررسی کردم نیومده؟

----------


## nazanin_90

با سلام و عرض تشکر از جناب mohammadsaleh بخاطر ارسال نمونه خیلی خوبشان
امادو سوال :
1-هر کاری کردم نتوانستم نوار آبی قسمت پائین کمند بار را حذف کنم در تصویر ضمیمه مشخص کرده ام منظورم کدام قسمت است.
منوها در ویندوز ایکس پی راست به چپ نمیشوند.
تشکر

----------


## rero.639

دوستان لطفا برای من هم بفرستین ممنون میشم
reza.r639@gmail.com

----------


## saan1359

سلام دوستان، لطفاً برای من هم بفرستید، خیلی نیاز دارم

----------


## abas1388

> منوها در ویندوز ایکس پی راست به چپ نمیشوند.
> تشکر


سلام
همینطوره , من قبلاً از این کامپننت استفاده کردم در ویندوز xp  به هیچ عنوان زیرمنو ها راست چین نمیشوند .
مطمئناً تصویر فوق در محیطی غیر از ویندوز xp (ورژن های بالاتر ) گرفته شده است .
یا علی

----------


## Amin.del

سلام برا من هم بفرست 
benyamin.ir20@yahoo.c

----------


## tanha50

با سلام 
دوست عزیز اگه امکان داره لطف کن برای منم بفرست
tanha1350@chmail.ir

----------


## rero.639

دوستان اگه کسی فایل واسش فرستاده شد واسه منم بفرسته ممنون میشم
reza.r639@gmail.com

----------


## komeil6566

سلام . لطف کنید منو سازی رو برای منم بفرستید . در ضمن من vb بلد نیستم و خیلی دوست دارم از اون تو اکسس استفاده کنم لطف کنید یا آموزش کاربردی یا سورس هاس مفید رو برام بفرستید . 
komeil_167@yahoo.com

----------


## mohammadsaleh

سلام . به همه آدرسها فرستادم

----------


## mohammadsaleh

به اين ميل ارسال شد. ادرس ديگري بدهيد
<reza.r639@gmail.com

----------


## bijanborjian

ممنون میشم اگر واسه من هم بفرستید
borjian1344@yahoo.com

----------


## com12151337

سلام 
سئوال: چرا بعد از معرفی منو و دادن دستورات در  اگزيكويت خطا ی 438 میگیره یعنی دقیقا" اینجا را  ارور داره 

Private Sub LoadIcons()
  CommandBars.Icons.LoadBitmap CurrentProject.Path & "\res\GroupIcons.bmp", _
        Array(ID_GROUP_CLIPBOARD, ID_GROUP_FONT, ID_GROUP_PARAGRAPH, ID_GROUP_FIND), xtpImageNormal
ممنون میشم یک نگاه بندازید 
یا علی

----------


## nazanin_90

> منوها در ویندوز ایکس پی راست به چپ نمیشوند.
> تشکر





> سلام
> همینطوره , من قبلاً از این کامپننت استفاده کردم در ویندوز xp  به هیچ عنوان زیرمنو ها راست چین نمیشوند .
> مطمئناً تصویر فوق در محیطی غیر از ویندوز xp (ورژن های بالاتر ) گرفته شده است .
> یا علی


سلام
دوستانی که نمونه را دریافت نموده اند آیا در ویندوز ایکس پی امتحان کرده اید ؟ آیا در ویندوز ایکس پی زیر منوها در قسمت منوبار راست به چپ میشوند ؟
با تشکر

----------


## com12151337

سلام 
ازدوستانی که با  برنامه codejoke کار کردن اند چرا در Execute هر دستوری که اضافه میکنم ارور پست 33 را میگیره .
یا علی

----------


## com12151337

سلام وقت بخیر
کسی نمیتونه کمک کنه؟
در propety sheet هم تغییراتی بدیم باز ارور میگره و فرم menustandard اجرا نمیشه.
یا علی

----------


## com12151337

سلام
اساتید محترم دوستان گرامی  (((  کمک و مساعدت بفرمایید )))
یا علی

----------


## com12151337

سلام به اساتید محترم 
زمانی لطف و عنایت بیشتری نسبت به سئوالات ما و امثال ما داشتید . و هر وقت دستی دراز میکردیم بدون صدقه از جانب دوستان بر نمیگشتیم نمی دانیم چه شده که باید منزل برنامه نویس بدون پاسخ رها کنیم و بدون توشه ای برگردیم . اگر بفرمایید که بخاطر اینکه بیشتر بگردید و یا دیگران پاسخ بدهند تا مطالب را پیدا کنید مطمعن باشد این مراحل طی شده و چیزی دستگیرمان نشده بهر حال بنظر این حقیر روز به روز پاسخ ندادن به مطالب دیر تر و دیر تر میشود و  یا اصلا" پاسخی از سوی دوستان یا  کسانی که اطلاعاتی دارند  هم داده  نمیشود. 
امیدوارم همه موفق و پیروز باشید.
یا علی

----------


## rero.639

دوستان من ایمیلم رو چک کردم نفرستادین اگه امکانش هست بفرستین
reza.r639@gmail.com

----------


## mohammadsaleh

فرستادم. مشكل ارسال براي اين ميل وجود داره

----------


## mohammadsaleh

سلام. بعضي دوستان در استفاده از اين منو به مشكل برخوردند. سه تصوير ضميمه كردم كه اگر با دقت نگاه كنيد متوجه ميشيد
1- در تصوير اول براي هر منو يك id دلخواه اختصاص ميدهيد.
2-  در تصوير دوم بعد از اختصاص همه idها از منوي commandbars برنامه منو ساز  كودجوك زير منوي resource symbole  را انتخاب مي كنيد در پنجره بازشده به  يك فايل bas  اكسپورت انجام ميشود. با اپن ويت با نوت پد بر روي اين فايل  متن موجود را در مدول مربوطه كه در تصوير 3 مي بينيد كپي مي كنيد.
3- حالا در منوي اگزيكيوت id ها را به صورتي كه در نمونه آمده مچ مي كنيم. در نمونه id ها را حذف و ايدي هاي خود را جايگزين كنيد.
 حالا اگر كسي نتوست آپلود كنه براش حل كنم

----------


## com12151337

سلام دوست عزیز جناب محمد صالحی
اگر عنایتی بفرمایید نحوه لینک کلیدها به فرمها را توضیحی بدید ممنون میشم چون به محض دادن دستور ارور میگره
یا علی

----------


## nazanin_90

> سلام
> همینطوره , من قبلاً از این کامپننت استفاده کردم در ویندوز xp به هیچ عنوان زیرمنو ها راست چین نمیشوند .
> مطمئناً تصویر فوق در محیطی غیر از ویندوز xp (ورژن های بالاتر ) گرفته شده است .
> یا علی


سلام
از این همه بزرگوار که نمونه را دریافت کرده اند کسی پیدا نشد تائید کنه که در ویندوز xp به هیچ عنوان زیرمنو ها راست چین نمیشوند .

----------


## اقلیما66

سلام ممنون میشم برای منم بفرستید
MARZIEH_ASGHARI@YAHOO.COM

----------


## rero.639

با سلام لطفا به این آدرس بفرستین ممنون میشم
elvisprisly_22@yahoo.com

----------


## mosaArabi

با سلام
جناب اقای محمد صالح
با توجه به علاقه دوستان در خصوص آموزش و نمونه شما ، فکر میکنم بهتر است که شما لینک فایل نمونه(در صورت حجم بالا) ویا نمونه را در همین پاپیک (حجم پایین) اضافه کنید و آموزش کاملی هم برای دوستان ذکر کنید تا به عنوان یک مرجع دوستان استفاده کنند .ارسال به ایمیل و توضیح برای هر یک از دوستان هم زمان بر است و هم خسته کننده 
البته این فقط نظر بنده است و شما هر جور که صلاح میدانید عمل نمائید

موفق باشید

----------


## pmoshir

سلام
جناب صالح لطفا براي اين ايميل هم بفرستيد
p_moshir@hotmail.com

----------


## rero.639

دوستان به این ایمیل بفرستین
elvisprisly_22@yahoo.com

----------


## nazanin_90

> با سلام و عرض تشکر از جناب mohammadsaleh بخاطر ارسال نمونه خیلی خوبشان
> امادو سوال :
> 1-هر کاری کردم نتوانستم نوار آبی قسمت پائین کمند بار را حذف کنم در تصویر ضمیمه مشخص کرده ام منظورم کدام قسمت است.
> منوها در ویندوز ایکس پی راست به چپ نمیشوند.
> تشکر


سلام
ظاهراً دوستان در خصوص سوال اول نتوانستند راهکاری را ارئه فرمایند .در خصوص  راست به چپ نشدن  زیر منوها در ویندوز ایکس هم اظهار نظری نشد.
مجدداً از اساتید با تجربه تقاضا دارم در این دو مورد راهنمائی فرمایند .
با تشکر

----------


## alirezabahrami

> سلام
> ظاهراً دوستان در خصوص سوال اول نتوانستند راهکاری را ارئه فرمایند .در خصوص  راست به چپ نشدن  زیر منوها در ویندوز ایکس هم اظهار نظری نشد.
> مجدداً از اساتید با تجربه تقاضا دارم در این دو مورد راهنمائی فرمایند .
> با تشکر


سلام
آن نواری که اشاره کرده اید که میخواهید آن را حذف کنید اسمش StatusBar است و با کد زیر می توانید آن را مخفی نمائید .


CommandBars.StatusBar.Visible = Not CommandBars.StatusBar.Visible

در خصوص راست چین نشدن منوها هم باید عرض کنم من هم این مورد را قبلاً در ویندوز ایکس پی امتحان کرده ام که ظاهراً (زیر منو ها) در این ویندوز قابل راست چین شدن نیستند.
البته اگر دوستان دیگر ویندوز ایکس پی دارند و نمونه آقای محمد صالح را تست کنند و اعلام نظر نمایند بهتر و قاطع تر میتوان نتیجه گیری نمود .
موفق باشید

----------


## n_ali27

سلام
میشه لطف کنید به این ایمل هم بفرستین gh_naz2006@yahoo.com

----------


## com12151337

جناب بهرامی سلام 
میشه لطف کنید نحوه ارتباط کلیدها با فرم ها را توضیح بدید ممنون میشم 
یا علی

----------


## ae1358

باسلام
لطفا روش ساخت این نوع منو را نیز برای بنده ارسال نمایید.
ایمیل ae1358@yahoo.com و همچنین ae1358@mailfa.com
خیلی لطف می نمایید :تشویق:

----------


## mkhalili80

باسلام
لطفا روش ساخت این نوع منو را نیز برای بنده ارسال نمایید.
ایمیل khalilihosein@yahoo.com و همچنین mkhalili@mailfa.com
خیلی لطف می کنید :گریه:  :گریه:  :تشویق:

----------


## rero.639

ما که هنوز منتظریم :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## mohamad goodarzi

با سلام
در صورت امكان براي اينجانب نيز ارسال بفرماييد.
با تشكر
goodarzi313@gmail.com

----------


## ae1358

سلام لطفا به ایمیل ماهم این منو را ارسال فرمائید متشکرم
ae1358@mailfa.com- ae1358@yahoo.com

----------


## barrai

با سلام در صورت امکان برای بنده هم ارسال بفرمایید ممنون میشم

mrmred2009@yahoo.com

----------


## sakhi64

با سلام خدمت دوستان؛ من این کامپوننت codejoke را دانلود کردم ولی نمی دونم چه جوری باید ازش استفاده کنم . ارتباطش با اکسس چگونه است ؟ لطفا هر کی اطلاعاتی در این مورد داره لطف بفرماید. با بشکر

----------


## rero.639

دوستان همچنان التماس دعا داریم :اشتباه:

----------


## بهمن1345

bz709304@gmail.com لطفا برای بنده ار سال فرمایید

----------


## daootee

سلام دوستان
من میخوام با vb منوی اختصاصی درست کنم اما ID یکی از دکمه های منو رو نمیدونم جند هست اگه کسی میدونه ممنون میشم جواب بده(ایتم مورد نظرم توی تصویر درج شده مشخص کردم)Untitled.png

----------


## fokker

> نمونه به ايميل دوستاني كه خواسته بودند ارسال شد


سلام لطفا برای بنده نیز ارسال نمایید. تشکر
saeed_monjezi1984@yahoo.com

----------


## AbbasSediqi

با سلام خدمت دوستان

آموزش ساخت ریبون با _Codejock 15.01_ رو بنده قبلا قرار دادم در این تاپیک 

امیدوارم به کارتون بیاد

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...%DB%8C-)/page2

یا حق

----------


## aminbest

سلام ممنون میشم برای من هم ارسال کنید
aminbest1@gmail.com

----------


## najibullah

سلام ممنون میشم برای من هم ارسال کنید
najibahmadi1234@gmail.com

----------


## vafadar

با سلام و احترام 
اکر امکان داره نمونه فرم رو ارسال کنید
كامندبار شركت codejoke
agrimanage@gmail.com

----------

